# Bored horse! I need help please!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A horse eating his own poop is actually a sign that they do not have a healthy gut and that they are looking for something that they are not getting. Young foals eat their mother's manure to absorb the antibodies that she has in her body and to establish their gut flora. Try giving your gelding Probios (you can get this at Tractor Supply) - 10 grams for three days, then 5 grams until the tub is gone, and see if he stops. Or you can find a healthy, worm free horse's fresh manure and dump it in his pen for him to eat as needed. Sounds gross but it works.

He sure is a nice looking old gentlemen, and appears to be in great condition- so don't think that this is because you are neglecting him!

As far as entertainment goes though, you could always take him for trail walks or do ground stretches and exercises with him, or build him an in-hand obstacle course!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you saying it's too cold to ride because of him? -5 isn't too cold to ride on either F or Celcius. If you mean too cold for you, then I say invest in some thermal under armour and enjoy 

The poop eating is I believe due to a nutritional deficiency, and I'm sure other food experts will give better advice than me. My thoughts would be to get a ration balancer.

Does he have a pasture buddy?

If you don't want to ride, then perhaps look at some groundwork exercise to do. Obstacles on the ground, tarpaulins, that kind of thing.


----------



## sorrel Thoroughbreds (Dec 7, 2013)

Endiku said:


> A horse eating his own poop is actually a sign that they do not have a healthy gut and that they are looking for something that they are not getting. Young foals eat their mother's manure to absorb the antibodies that she has in her body and to establish their gut flora. Try giving your gelding Probios (you can get this at Tractor Supply) - 10 grams for three days, then 5 grams until the tub is gone, and see if he stops. Or you can find a healthy, worm free horse's fresh manure and dump it in his pen for him to eat as needed. Sounds gross but it works.
> 
> He sure is a nice looking old gentlemen, and appears to be in great condition- so don't think that this is because you are neglecting him!
> 
> As far as entertainment goes though, you could always take him for trail walks or do ground stretches and exercises with him, or build him an in-hand obstacle course!


 Thank you, he was originally gonna be slaughter but got saved by my family friend and we are glad to have him. Thanks for your advice.


----------

